# With Melo gone, good times in Denver



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> When the trade was completed at last, no matter which players the Nuggets got in return, at least they had players who knew they were there for the rest of the season and probably beyond. As a result, they were willing to work.
> 
> Denver coach George Karl got his “play hard” team, and that’s what the Nuggets did right away: play hard. Since the deal, Denver’s defense has been just a hair behind the Bulls for best in the entire NBA, allowing better than 10 points per 100 possessions fewer than they did before the deal.
> 
> ...


http://espn.go.com/blog/TrueHoop/post/_/id/26699/with-melo-gone-good-times-in-denver


----------

